# EMBN top new Ebikes



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Here in the USA we are limited to what’s available in the world. Watching this video makes this so clear! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Tons of new bikes from so many companies. Given the shear number of companies jumping into the market, there must be a ton of markup in these things. Virtually all of the current offerings are unobtanium for me. The prices are just insane. Even the "budget" bikes start at $5000.00. I'm really grateful for the $2k discount I got on black Friday last year.

I'd love to see somebody focus on value instead of all the whiz bang BS everybody seems to think is required, but with the press being dominated by enduro/downhill focused bros, they **** all over anything that isn't a world cup level downhill bike. The most recent review I saw on a good looking $5000 bike, they complained on and on about how the dropper post only went down 125mm. I rarely lower mine more than 50mm.

Give me a $1500 to $2500 bike with alum frame, Bafang motor, a 700wh battery or 500wh with optional range extender, 8-10 speed, budget 27.5 or 29 wheels, standard seatpost but dropper ready, and entry level suspension with 120-150 of travel. Generally speaking, stuff I can upgrade later if/when I want to. Or even hub drive? I've never ridden a hub drive bike, but I see people flying up my street (a steep hill) with a big smile on their face, so they can't be all bad. Have to wonder how they'd work on trail oriented full suspension bike.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Prices are high and my guess that is OK for big brands because their agenda is to sell product to MTB enthusiasts and boomers who think $5,000 is cheap


----------



## DavidHood (May 29, 2010)

_CJ said:


> Give me a $1500 to $2500 bike with alum frame, Bafang motor, a 700wh battery or 500wh with optional range extender, 8-10 speed, budget 27.5 or 29 wheels, standard seatpost but dropper ready, and entry level suspension with 120-150 of travel.


Let me know if you find a bike like this because I’d definitely buy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

_CJ said:


> Tons of new bikes from so many companies. Given the shear number of companies jumping into the market, there must be a ton of markup in these things. Virtually all of the current offerings are unobtanium for me. The prices are just insane. Even the "budget" bikes start at $5000.00. I'm really grateful for the $2k discount I got on black Friday last year.
> 
> I'd love to see somebody focus on value instead of all the whiz bang BS everybody seems to think is required, but with the press being dominated by enduro/downhill focused bros, they **** all over anything that isn't a world cup level downhill bike. The most recent review I saw on a good looking $5000 bike, they complained on and on about how the dropper post only went down 125mm. I rarely lower mine more than 50mm.
> 
> Give me a $1500 to $2500 bike with alum frame, Bafang motor, a 700wh battery or 500wh with optional range extender, 8-10 speed, budget 27.5 or 29 wheels, standard seatpost but dropper ready, and entry level suspension with 120-150 of travel. Generally speaking, stuff I can upgrade later if/when I want to. Or even hub drive? I've never ridden a hub drive bike, but I see people flying up my street (a steep hill) with a big smile on their face, so they can't be all bad. Have to wonder how they'd work on trail oriented full suspension bike.


I have 3 hub drive Eroad bikes. I think off-road they’d get pumbled. Riding the e road bikes in the mountains is pretty fun if you can’t get to the dirt or want something different. Ya know, mtbs are getting off the hook price wise also. The whole market has jumped a level. Direct to consumer is really only where the value is.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

_CJ said:


> Tons of new bikes from so many companies. Given the shear number of companies jumping into the market, there must be a ton of markup in these things. Virtually all of the current offerings are unobtanium for me. The prices are just insane. Even the "budget" bikes start at $5000.00. I'm really grateful for the $2k discount I got on black Friday last year.
> 
> I'd love to see somebody focus on value instead of all the whiz bang BS everybody seems to think is required, but with the press being dominated by enduro/downhill focused bros, they **** all over anything that isn't a world cup level downhill bike. The most recent review I saw on a good looking $5000 bike, they complained on and on about how the dropper post only went down 125mm. I rarely lower mine more than 50mm.
> 
> Give me a $1500 to $2500 bike with alum frame, Bafang motor, a 700wh battery or 500wh with optional range extender, 8-10 speed, budget 27.5 or 29 wheels, standard seatpost but dropper ready, and entry level suspension with 120-150 of travel. Generally speaking, stuff I can upgrade later if/when I want to. Or even hub drive? I've never ridden a hub drive bike, but I see people flying up my street (a steep hill) with a big smile on their face, so they can't be all bad. Have to wonder how they'd work on trail oriented full suspension bike.


I am close to you. I love my 4,000$ 29 FS Stance E+. 
With a Yamaha/Giant system i found reliable and affordable.
A 10 S 11/46 does the job. I am OK with the 500Wh.
No fluff, just a fun bike that keeps on rolling.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Remember me? I cost $4,500


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Might have to do with 'Oldtimers disease' but I also have a $5k limit on what I think a bike could ever be worth.....I just spent $4350 before accessories however and that brought up the bile but I just don't see the market getting cheaper. I think that a decent eMtb as described above could be more around $3k though in the future if someone wants to go that route. They would sell a bunch of them. That is if the global supply chain gets back in action.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

FOMO alert - old-timers disease $5K limit is now officially $6K
I see that the Trek Rail 5 is $5650 MSRP


----------

